# Need liquid co2 fill any places open on the weekends?



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

Need liquid co2 fill! any places open on the weekends? I live in the heights. Don't mind driving a bit to get a liquid co2 fill. Need to find a place open on the weekends.

Thanks


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I already post on the hfb but figure i'll post here too just so someone might be asking the same question.

I will alway recommend going to an industrial place like AOC to refill. 8-9 buck for a 10lb refill. They will freeze the tank and then refill which will give you more co2. Tank to tank refill will never last long.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I went to FG - they did a tank to tank refill for ~$10 for a 2.5 lbs tank. Price is probably on the higher end but the hours and location very convenient for my schedule.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Beverage King is open on weekends, but they high and not as good a fill as AOC or Carbonics.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

BBK, if schedule is an issue, another place you can check out in your area is Delfaco's Home Wine & Beer Supplies. Right around the corner from you. The only thing is they will hold your tank in the freezer over night and then refill. They also weight the tank before and after refill charging for only the amount of co2 you get.

Glen, thanks for bring Carbonics up.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

TNguyen said:


> BBK, if schedule is an issue, another place you can check out in your area is Delfaco's Home Wine & Beer Supplies. Right around the corner from you. The only thing is they will hold your tank in the freezer over night and then refill. They also weight the tank before and after refill charging for only the amount of co2 you get.
> 
> Glen, thanks for bring Carbonics up.


Thanks Thanh! :clap2:. I'll have to check them out!


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and input. Has anyone tried Airgas 13727 Perry Rd, Houston? I work about 15 minutes from there so this will probably be my best option.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Air Gas is a little expensive but give them a try.

What size bottle do you have?


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a 10lb tank. I'll give them a try and post my results/findings.


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

Went to Airgas 13727 Perry Rd, Houston since its the most convenient place to get a co2 fill near my work. $32.55 for a 10lb refill plus taxes/hazard fee $37.00! Very expensive (over double) from what I've seen other members post. Oh well, lesson learned will try another place (cheaper) next time.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

wow! erase that off the list. :shock:


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

Definately taking it off the list for sure! I cant believe it cost $37.00! I definately got ripped off. Maybe I got premium co2? LOL! jk!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Professional welding supply
3000 Brittmoore

Try them out, real reasonable.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow, dude almost $70?!?!?

You could have got a new bottle for that.

ripped off is not the phrase for it, the right phrase would be cencored off the forum so I will not type it in.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

beaver24 said:


> Went to Airgas 13727 Perry Rd, Houston since its the most convenient place to get a co2 fill near my work. $32.55 for a 10lb refill plus taxes/hazard fee $37.00! Very expensive (over double) from what I've seen other members post. Oh well, lesson learned will try another place (cheaper) next time.


 Mr.Beaver, you are right! That CO2 gas they have is actually a special compound made of gold-infused alloy. This special CO2 gas will make plants extra pearly and grow at an exponential rate. That's why they charge this much. That is the suma-uber-super special CO2.

***For the innocent-minded, y'all know I was only being sarcastic, right


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Did you guys see the article of CO2 from TFH this month by James Walmsley? It claims that there are different grades of CO2. I can't verify this claim but it seems to make sense. 

Airgas supplies O2 and CO2 to research labs. In the lab we use CO2 in cell culture incubators. The atmosphere inside is 100% humidity, regular room air + 5% CO2 (mainly because bicarbonate buffers are used in the media). Any gas that into the incubator is passed thru a 0.2 micron filter to remove bacteria, fungi and spores.

There are special instances when CO2 is used in medicine - I can't imagine that would be the same stuff you hook up to your keg. 

If you use CO2 for home brew or soda dispensers you certainly don't want industrial contaminants in there either. So there is probably "food safe" grade which should be good enough us. 

If you want really p*mped out gas, the ADA System 74 CO2 is scented with various tropical smells :bounce: - for $86 per pound. I paid that price for a year's worth of CO2 cartridges before I switched to a 2.5 lb tank.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

The one on Murphy next to HAW try to charge me hazardous fee also. They only do swap so I had the chance to grab my empty bottle and never came back.  

BBK, yup there is different grade of co2. For planted tank, I don't think it really matter. I'm curious where those beverage place get their co2. The AOC that I went to ask me is this for my KEG and I say yes. They didn't stop me. I tell them it was for a planted tank before and they just look with a stare. So from now on KEG it is. 

I triple dog dare anyone to eat their aquatic plant. I got $20.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Bunbuku said:


> Did you guys see the article of CO2 from TFH this month by James Walmsley? It claims that there are different grades of CO2. I can't verify this claim but it seems to make sense.


 You would be right on this one, B. There are in fact different grades of CO2, with the one for healthcare setting being the highest. The ones we usually get are for restaurant grades, which is used to carbonate soft drinks. There is also an industrial grade that is not as pure and might even be harmful to living things. We need some chemists to confirm this.


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

Indeed I got the best of the best co2 money can buy...minus ada co2. When I get my tank all setup and my plants are thriving...I can let someone sample (eat) a plant or two to see if its tasty! In the future I wont be getting "premium" co2 fills from airgas...my wallet isn't big enough for "premium co2".


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Right, I doubt even Mr.Amano would care for that kindda stuff Anyways, glad you are here to find out about other sources of CO2 in Houston. 

Lesson here for us all is: If you think you paid too much for something, you probably did


----------



## morphlizard (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi folks, after finding a good link on a similar thread on this site, I created a Google Map with all Tri-Gas Distributors for Houston. I am going to Tech Weld right now to refill a 5lb tank (SON-RISE WELDING on the map).

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=106269370735200492430.0004621adc54f725bc798


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

morphlizard said:


> Hi folks, after finding a good link on a similar thread on this site, I created a Google Map with all Tri-Gas Distributors for Houston. I am going to Tech Weld right now to refill a 5lb tank (SON-RISE WELDING on the map).
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=106269370735200492430.0004621adc54f725bc798


Sweet!! This will definately help out a lot of people looking for co2 refills in the houston area!


----------



## morphlizard (Feb 4, 2009)

Just came back from Technical Alloy & Industrial Gas, They had a brand new 5lb cylinder ready to swap out (that's rare?) for 8 bucks plus tax, that's $8.66 yo!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I know I posted this before

http://http://www.trigas.com/Distributors2.asp?Location=TX


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

morphlizard said:


> Just came back from Technical Alloy & Industrial Gas, They had a brand new 5lb cylinder ready to swap out (that's rare?) for 8 bucks plus tax, that's $8.66 yo!


Good find! Yup, that's pretty rare to have a brand new 5lb ready for swap.

Here's the link for AOC. I'm not sure if the one on Hempstead do refill or just swap. The one in Rosenburg does refill and swap.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...9.796559,-95.331116&spn=0.48146,0.970917&z=10


----------



## morphlizard (Feb 4, 2009)

TNguyen said:


> Here's the link for AOC. I'm not sure if the one on Hempstead do refill or just swap. The one in Rosenburg does refill and swap.


Very cool, I added it to the map, non TRI-GAS are red pins. Also, I can add notes to these pins so if you have info to add to any location (like price) I will update it as I have time. I am going to add that Airgas location as well... humm... maybe IT should have a red pin... yah, now non TRI-GAS pins are purple


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That's awesome that you made that map with all the locations on it. I didn't realize there was a place that close to the East side of town.

Thanks!

-Dave


----------



## m.c.gregg (Jan 3, 2006)

You guys rock! But then I guess you know that! Thanks for the super-sweet maps!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes we are rock 
that's how we roll, all nerdy!!!

Oh, and incase some of you take offence, just remember what my new tank looks like....I am the big nerd.


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

morphlizard said:


> Very cool, I added it to the map, non TRI-GAS are red pins. Also, I can add notes to these pins so if you have info to add to any location (like price) I will update it as I have time. I am going to add that Airgas location as well... humm... maybe IT should have a red pin... yah, now non TRI-GAS pins are purple


Very cool! Thanks for taking the time to make this google map! Great idea! It will help out a lot of people in houston!


----------



## Patchworks (Dec 20, 2008)

It might be kinda of far, but I've never had problem with Katy Butane!! It is like $32 for a 20lb tank. Never been shorted either.

I've heard the beverage place are not that good to get refills. Alot of people don't know that to get a good filll on CO2, you have to put some in the tank then bleed it off. This chills the tank and lowers the temperature. CO2 has a very low boiling point.

We used to deal with this alot in paintball... If they didn't do it correctly, you get shorted on your CO2.

Just my 2 cents.

g


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

Does anyone know of a place that can do a refill on the weekend in the Sugar Land area? I've been trying to call AOC in Rosenberg, but they're not answering the phone. Are they closed on weekends? Is there another place I can go?

I want to refill both of my 10lb cylinders. One just ran dry so I need to get it refilled right away.


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

Turns out the problem wasn't running out of CO2. My regulator gauges just failed. I can still dose CO2 even though the gauges are both showing "0" now.

So no rush on the CO2. I will need to refill my other cylinder sometime soon, but there's no rush to do it this weekend.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Just got a 15lb co2 refill at AOC in Rosenburg for $8, Energy Surcharge .59 cent, Hazmat .78 cent


----------

